# Hive making equipment



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

I would like to start making my own woodenware and was wanting some feedback on equipment needed. I have some woodworking experiance, but my main question is how is the best way to make the box joints. I've done dovetails before but they're not quite the same.
Thanks for any help.
Patrick


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

We use lap joints on our deeps. They are held together will screws and glue. There is less endgrain exposed this way. We have had no problems with this method.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

You can do everything on a tablesaw. You can make box joints with a dado blade and a small sled, or go with a simple rabbet joint. 
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/sled/sled1.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/sled/sled2.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/sled/sled3.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/sled/pin.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/sled/side1.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/sled/side2.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/sled/end1.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/sled/end2.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/sled/end3.jpg


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Ross that is one of the best picture guides to making box joints I have ever seen. Very well done. The only thing I dont like is the ledge that the frame sets on. I like that part to have the ear so the thin part of the box has support on the end to help prevent warping. I do understand why you make your boxes like this though. To make the ear like the large producers do requires an extra step.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can do everything on a table saw without a dado blade, but the dado will take less cuts and let you do fingerjoints.

I've made everything with nothing but a skil saw, but it's not the best tool for the job.

I've also done the dadoes with a router.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I guess a big factor is how many are you
going to make??? A dozen or so and a table
saw with a plain blade will do fine. Lap
joints is a good way to go.

If you make a bunch then I think a dado is
a must, lap or finger joint.


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

ditto on the dado.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice jig and pics Ross.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I don't make them anymore. I can buy them already cut from Dadant (no shipping, no tax) cheaper than I can buy the wood to make them around here. I spend my energy now on tops and bottoms, which I think are expensive for the amount of wood involved.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

I make supers w/ a radial arm saw.
I make frames w/ a router.

Ross is right, you can buy them cheaper than you can make. But you dont get the same thrill!!!!









And dont ask the mass-producers for anything "special".


----------



## Dwight (May 18, 2005)

There is a saw mill half a mile from my house that saws only pine and hemlock. They bundle up the end pieces of pine and sell them to crafters, beekeepers and anyone else who uses short pieces of lumber. The pine is planed to 3/4" and is sized at standard width ie. 1" x 12", 10", 8", 6" etc. The length's are mixed in the bundles at 24" and 48" (usually an inch or two longer). They sell bundles of 800 board feet for $150. At 1 x 12 x 24 that is enough lumber to build over 100 deep supers plus you have the fun of building them.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>They sell bundles of 800 board feet for $150 . . .
I'll take 2 semi loads on your next trip to Indiana


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I kind of figured it would be cheaper to buy them but I want the thrill that Dave W talked about.
Thanks Again!

Patrick


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

the boxs I make are butt/lap jointed. most of the material is recycled from crates acquired from construction sites plus I now acquire some really nice pine board from a radiator shop (they ship radiator cores in nicely constructed wood boxs).

I use one table saw and two radial arm saws to slice and dice the boards. one radial arm say cuts the wood to length, the table saw cuts the rabbits for the frames and the second radial arm saw (set up with a wobble dado blade) cuts the lap.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

>They sell bundles of 800 board feet for $150 . . .

Now if I could plan a trip to Vermont to see Dwight


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

The "black cat" sounds like a WEALTHY woodworker









Hope I can keep him out of "my" construction sites and radiator shops.
















Thanx for the tip!


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

dave w sezs:
The "black cat" sounds like a WEALTHY woodworker

tecumseh replies:
no dave, but I have plied my skills in the construction trades wearing any number of hats for quite a few years. I also acquired the pieces of equipment listed used and at a very reasonable price.

then dave w follows with:
Hope I can keep him out of "my" construction sites and radiator shops. 


tecumseh replies:
the one or two here seem to keep me supplied. a nice pile of boards inside the shop ready to be nailed and glued together and another outside the shop ready to be sliced and diced is about enough to keep this one old man plenty busy. 

finally dave w adds:
Thanx for the tip!

tecumseh replies:
you are very much welcome. and just as an additional tip... when they build large buildings the mechanical equipment is typically shipped in plywood crates normally screwed together (they come apart quite easily with a cordless screw driver).

and good luck...


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Pgg, a good table saw and a radial arm saw and you can make most everything you need.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

<They sell bundles of 800 board feet for $150.>

Almost makes me want to move to Vermont.


----------



## kamerrill (Sep 17, 2003)

Dwight:
I sent you a PM about the lumber source.
Thanks for you help.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

Gosh Dwight, I'm drooling.....and I'm coming over...Thats an awesome deal you get, wish they weren't so stingy around here!!!


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

All I use is a radial arm saw and 2 table saws. I lap joint everything because it's easier. Dwight: that's quite the good deal on lumber, wish I could get that here!


----------

